# Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!



## Rybak_2k7 (22. Mai 2008)

Nabend zusammen, 

da ich heute aufm Möhne einige Blinker in die Möhne geworfen habe weil meine schnur gebrochen ist, brauche ich auf jeden fall neue schnur.

Habe bisher die Fireline drauf in 0,17mm

Bin nun im Inet auf die Spiderwire Ultracast gestoßen!

Kann jmd was zu dieser schnur sagen?!

Ist die zu empfehlen? 

Welche schnur könnt ihr sonst empfehlen?!


MfG


----------



## Notung (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Hallo,
fische auch die oben Spiderwire Schnur, kann nur sagen super#6
oder du kaufst dir die Stroft. 
Diese Schnur fischt mein Bekannter und der schwört drauf, ist aber nicht ganz billig!
Viele Grüße 
Marco


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Kann die Spiderwire Ultracast nur wärmstens empfehlen. Bei dünnem realen Durchmesser tolle Tragkraft, gute Wurfeigenschaften und ausfasern tut sie auch kaum. 
Verglichen mit der Fireline wirst du einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht erleben.


----------



## arn0r (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Ich habe anfangs auch die Fireline gefischt, bin dann aber vor nem guten Jahr auf die Spiderwire umgestiegen, erst die Normale, jetzt die Ultracast und kann Veit in allen Punkten nur beipflichten. Hol dir die 17er Spiderwire und leg die mal neben deine Fireline, die Fireline wird etwas dicker sein, da sie den Durchmesser falsch angeben. Hinzu kommt die höhere Tragkraft der Spiderwire#6


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Hei...
Die Ultracast kann ich nicht einschätzen, aber die Stealth ist ebenfalls eine Top-Schnur der oberen Liga. Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert ist die Quattron PT Braid von Quantum. Die habe ich als 12er und 14er fürs Spinnfischen und in Zukunft als 25er zum Jerken und schwerem Naturköderangeln (Norwegen) im Einsatz. Absolut problemloses Angeln...


----------



## TeeDub (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Welche USA-Ultracast würde der hiesigen 0,14mm entsprechen? Die 8lb? Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass die 0.006" Durchmesser haben soll (entspräche 0,15mm).

Kennt jemand eine zuverlässige Bezugsquelle da drüben, die keine horrenden Versandkosten hierher verlangen? Cabelas und Konsorten verlangen mindestens 15$. Bei eGay ist die Auswahl im Bezug auf die normale Ultracast leider nicht so wirklich groß...


----------



## Hackersepp (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

@ Rybak : 

Ein Gedanke:

Vielleicht liegts nicht mal an der Schnur. Kontrolliere mal deine Rutenringe auf BEschädigungen/Kanten.

Denn dass eine gefl. Schnur mehrmals im Wurf reisst???


----------



## martin k (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Hi!

Hat jemand schon die Spiderwire Ultracast direkt mit der Stealth verglichen?
Wo liegen die Unterschiede?

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Schildifreak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren! 
Welche ist besser?


----------



## Schildifreak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Dann wollte ich auch auch noch wissen welche Farbe und welche Stärke ich kaufen soll! Gelb oder grün?

Gewässer: Kleiner langsam fließender Fluss; mittlere Trübung
Durchschnittliche Hechtgröße: 55-60 cm aber bis 1,20 möglich (aber sehr selten); auch viele untermaßige Fische zwischen 40 und 50cm

Ganz vereinzelt Zander Zander bis 85cm (aber eher 45 bis 60cm)

Tiefe: 0,5 bis 3,0m
Viele Seerosen und überhängende Bäume!

Teilweise recht hängerträchtig (Äste und vereinzelt große Steine!

Bitte um schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Schildifreak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Ach ja! Und als Beifang sind Döbel, Forellen und Barsche zu erwarten!


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Meine anfängliche Begeisterung von der Spiderwire Ultracast ist leider gewichen. Wenn man sie bekommt, sollte man auf jeden Fall die "alte" Steahlt nehmen. Die hat nämlich auch im Langzeittest überzeugt. Die Ultracast ist nach nem Monat täglichem angeln "tot". Sehr stark ausgefastert, Farbe verliert sie ebenfalls recht stark, Tragkraft hat auch nachgelassen. Auch die Flechtung der Ultracast ist nicht ganz so eng wie bei der Steahlt.
Ist mir unverständlich warum man eine sehr gute Schnur wie die SW Steahlt gegen eine neue (Ultracast) ersetzt, wenn die neue dann um Längen schlechter ist. #d


----------



## martin k (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

@schildifreak
wenn Du Dich für die Stealth entscheidest, würde ich zu 0,15 od. ev. sogar 0,17 tendieren - die 0,12 macht doch schnell Probleme, besonders bei häufigem Einsatz in hindernisreichen Gewässern. Die Tragkraftangaben (und nicht nur die) der SPW sind übrigens weit übertrieben - alles in allem trotzdem eines der besten Geflechte die ich probierte und nach wie vor mein Favourit (Stealth)! Farbe: Zum "Spinnen" vielleicht eher gelb - wäscht sich aber nach kurzer Zeit sowieso aus.

@Veit
gibt's die Stealth dann in Zukunft also nicht mehr? - wäre schade.
Die nachlassende Qualität des "Nachfolgemodells" ist ja leider nicht nur bei der Spiderwire zu beobachten, auch beispielsweise Shimano oder Merzedes ist wohl nicht mehr, was es einmal war. Ein erstklassiges und vor allem haltbares "Ursprungsprodukt", Werbung, ein guter Name, die Produktion auf "billig" umgestellt, noch mehr Promotion für  das "Folgeprodukt" - dann scheint erst der Rubel so richtig zu rollen...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

@ martin k: Keine Ahnung! Zur zeit gibts die Alte auf jeden Fall noch vielerorts, teilweise sogar zu Schleuderpreisen.
Dreist finde ich, dass bei Gerätehändler bei der Bewerbung des neuen, schlechteren Produktes noch ordentlich mitmachen. Als ich meine Rollen mit der neuen Ultracast bei Rod's World bespulen ließ, wurde mir diese Schnur von zwei verschiedenen Verkäufern als "noch besser" bzw. "langlebiger" als die alte Steahlt empfohlen. Verarschen kann ich mich selbst....


----------



## martin k (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Ja, viele plappern auch nur die vorgegebenen Werbesprüche nach. Man muss aber berücksichtigen, dass die Gerätehändler wohl auch nicht so oft zum Angeln kommen wie unsereins - wenn ich 100m "Stealth" in eineinhalb Monaten "durch" habe, kann es gut sein, dass ein anderer 2 Jahre damit fischen kann ohne nennenswerte Verschleißerscheinungen...
Darum: Gut, dass es Foren wie das AB gibt - so kommt man schnell an einigermaßen objektive Infos, zumindest wenn man zu "filtern" versteht - auch an "Board" gibt's versteckte Werbung, Nachplappern, Markenfetischismus, etc.
Blöd ist natürlich, wenn man selbst der erste ist, der auf das "Folgeprodukt" hereinfällt - als "Vielangler" passiert das nicht selten und kommt schon teuer...

Grüße 
Martin


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Hi,
Und wir sind dann so vertrauensvoll und glauben den Händlern.
Bei mir war es die Fireline Cristall. Da hab ich auch gedacht was das Tolles ist.|uhoh:
Und die taugt überhaupt nicht zum Spinnfischen, die ersten Meter sind nach jedem Angeln abzuschneiden, da aufgeraut.
Durchsichtig?Unsichtbar? Abriebfest? hahaha
Durchmesse ist bei der 0.08er  dann tatsächlich 0.14
und bei der 0.25er 0.34(!!).
Wir haben das mal mit einer digitalen Messchraube abgecheckt.
Und alle geflochtenen Schnüre, die wir gemessen haben, hatten falsche Angaben.
Ich habe am Sa die Spiderwire steahlt an der BP und an der grösseren Skeli von KHof gefischt, auch gedrillt und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert.
Die war schon länger auf den Rollen drauf und sah aus wie am ersten Tag.
Keine Verblassungen, keine Ausfransungen.#6
Und teuer ist sie auch mom nicht.
Ich lasse mir da 2 1000er Großspulen mitbringen, danke für die Hinweise auf die Ultracast.#6
Die kommt dann ja mal gar nicht in Frage,
Daran hatte ich nämlich auch gedacht..
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

@Veit
Da gebe ich dir recht.
Habe auch mal die Spiderwire Ultracast 14er und muß sagen das die fast genause ausfasert wie z.B eine Fireline und die Farbe geht auch schell raus |uhoh:
Werde mir beim nächsten mal betsimmt ne andere kaufen.


----------



## Schildifreak (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Und was würden die anderen sagen welche Farbe und welche Stärke ich nehmen soll? (von der "alten" Spiderwire Stealth)


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Ich war heute mal beim Angelgegrätehändler und der wollte mir doch tatsächlich weis machen wollen, dass die Uc das gleiche Produkt ist wie die Penn KG.
Das ich mich mal nicht kaputt lache, grad wenn ich das hier lese...
Mit der Penn bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, was die Haltbarkeit angeht. Schade, dass man sie erst ab 15kg TG bekommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Klasse Infos, die da zusammen kommen! #6
Da heißt es wirklich nochmal Spider Stealth shoppen.


----------



## TeeDub (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Weiss jemand, wo man die Spiderwire Stealth mit 10lb oder ~7kg in gelb günstig bekommt? Habe auf die Schnelle bei eBay nur einen Anbieter gefunden, von dem ich aber hier im Forum noch nichts gelesen/gehört habe.


----------



## TeeDub (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Kennt denn niemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für eine gelbe 270m Spule in 0,12 oder 0,14mm? ;+


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Da sich ja nun der Positivhype gelegt hat, möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Habe selbst die 12er Spiderwire Ultracast in Gelb drauf und war zum Anfang ziemlich begeistert. Nun hat sich wie schön geschildert die Schnur stark ausgefranst, die gelbe Farbe ist in ein schönes Altweis geworden und die Tragkraft hat ziemlich nachgelassen. Das kann aber auch an einem starken Großfischdrill zu verdanken sein. Ich denke aber eher nicht. Auf Grund des Preises von 9€ für 210m inkl. Versand ärgere ich mich aber nicht so sehr. Bei der Stealth hatte ich diese Probleme nicht


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*



TeeDub schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo man die Spiderwire Stealth mit 10lb oder ~7kg in gelb günstig bekommt? Habe auf die Schnelle bei eBay nur einen Anbieter gefunden, von dem ich aber hier im Forum noch nichts gelesen/gehört habe.


Zur Zeit sind 100m in Deutschland für unter 8€ zu bekommen. Warum dann in den USA suchen?|kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

@Schuschek ich hab/hatte die Spiderwire Stealth in gelb und hatte die gleiche Probleme mit dem Auswaschen/ Ausbleichen der Farbe.
Nun aber mal was anderes, Reißt die gelbe UC genau so schnell wie die gelbe Stealth? Ich habe deshalb die gelbe runter geworfen, da sie schneller reißt als die grüne.

Noch 42h bis zur Elbe


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Hallo Falk, bei der Stealth hatte ich die grüne Variante. Eventuell liegt es eher an dem dünnen Durchmesser, der auf kleinste Irritationen so reagiert. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Das glaub ich nicht. Ich tippe eher daruf, das die Farbe die Fasern angreift. Als ich mir eine neue Schnur für meine Mid-Spin gekauft hab, hab ich mich mit dem Gerätehändler unterhalten und er hat mir erzählt, dass schon mehrere Kunden von ihm das gleiche Problem hatten.


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Das ist mal Interessant. Sollte es an der Farbe liegen, müsste man mal die Grüne benutzen.
PS: erwarte im Moment nicht zu viel von der Elbe. Bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand und der sehr hohen Wassertemperatur läuft nicht wirklich viel


----------



## TeeDub (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind 100m in Deutschland für unter 8€ zu bekommen. Warum dann in den USA suchen?|kopfkrat


Dann tue ich Dir keinen Zwang an die Bezugsquelle zu nennen!


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Ich hab ja den Vergleich zwischen der grünen und der gelben Schnur gleicher Stärke. Ich hab dann mal in meinem Keller eine Reißprobe mit allen Knoten die ich verwende gemacht und die gelbe Schnur (8 Wochen alt) lag knapp 13 N unter der grünen. Die Grüne hab ich einmal als neue Schnur und einmal als gebrauchte Schur (1 Jahr alt) getestet.
Resulat: Grün neu 94 N
Grün alt 89 N
Gelb 76 N

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt, was der Fluss so hergibt. Gott sei dank kenn ich ein paar sehr tiefe Buhnen in denen immer was ging und mit ein wenig Glück kommt von Dresden und Halle die nächsten Tage noch ein wenig Wasser


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

Hier der Link 
Du kannst sogar einen noch niedrigeren Preis vorschlagen

Das mit dem Reisstest ist wirklich mal eine sehr gute Info.


----------



## TeeDub (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*

@Schuschek:
Danke, danke! Sowas passiert, wenn man nur bei eBay.com nach Schnüren schaut, weil man eigentlich davon ausgeht, dass sie hierzulande sowieso viel zu teuer ist... |rotwerden


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderwire Ultracast empfehlenswert?!*



TeeDub schrieb:


> @Schuschek:
> Danke, danke! Sowas passiert, wenn man nur bei eBay.com nach Schnüren schaut, weil man eigentlich davon ausgeht, dass sie hierzulande sowieso viel zu teuer ist... |rotwerden


 
Kein Problem!


----------

